# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  ورود به رشته حقوق از رشته تجربي

## last shot

درود.من با مطالعه دفترچه انتخاب رشته سراسري پي بردم فقط دانشگاه غير اتفاعي رشته حقوق براي تجربي ها داره كسي ميدونه حداقل رتبه لازم بري ورود به حقوق چقدر است؟

----------


## last shot

اوه خداي من يك سري به سايت قلمچي زدم و فهميدم رتبه هاي 125000 ،70000و....ميروند رشته حقوق غير انتفاعي كلا قيدش رو زدم  :Yahoo (113):

----------

